# Hydro garden central FL.



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m about 2-3 weeks into this (new to me) hydroponic garden here in central FL.   We’ve had tons of cool days and nights lately.   I’ve got a total of 73 plants currently using the “Kratky” method. I upgraded the lights, timers, have a webcam setup so I can watch them grow while I’m at work.  Lol.  So far, so good.    Everything is growing well and looking healthy.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice it's fun most of the time. If you look in the Greenhouse section and go back a ways you'll find quite a few threads


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 23, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> have a webcam setup so I can watch them grow while I’m at work.


Is this the 2021 version of watching paint dry?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, I know it's not weed. So, what are you growing John?


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 24, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Well, I know it's not weed. So, what are you growing John?



Cherokee purple tomatoes
Cherry tomatoes
Yellow pear tomatoes
Mortgage Lifter tomatoes
Black beauty tomatoes
Green hatch peppers
Datil peppers
Carolina reapers
Jalapenos
Purple chili peppers
Long red chili peppers
Pak Choy 
Cucumbers
Janosik melons
Orangeglo melons
Kaho melons
Oregano
4 types of basil
3 types of mint
Rosemary
Cilantro
Cumin
Mustard greens
Collard greens
Arugula
Spinach
Green and red lettuce
Wild strawberries
Naranjilla 
“Drunken stick”
Spinach tree
Radishes
I’m sure I missed a few, but I’ve got most of them covered here.  Lol.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool beans.

I always wanted to do this. Maybe when we get back into a solid structure.


----------

